# How do you finish inside niche corners?



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Just wondering how you guys finish niche inside corners? 

I personally use to use paper tape like normal which is always a pain to get clean edges but recently i have switched to strait-flex perfect 90 which is easier and faster for me. with the perfect 90 no mud is needed over the tape so edges come out clean and i can finish coat it same time into the outside corner bead.Then just skim coat the back. 

I just seen a trim tex video though where they use flat tearaway bead which looks even easier. 

http://youtu.be/hG5GUJ7GOP8


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Used to use paper, but made the switch to the TT mud set flat tear away and have not looked back. I am not a big fan of Straight Flex, it has a habit of letting go.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Perfect 90 is a paper face product, very similar to zoomaflex from Nocoat.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> Used to use paper, but made the switch to the TT mud set flat tear away and have not looked back. I am not a big fan of Straight Flex, it has a habit of letting go.


I like how clean and easy the flat ter away is. I may switch. As for the strait-flex i tend to agree with it letting go however mostly the other strait-flex products and when used on outside corners. i would never use them however the perfect 90 for inside corners ONLY is awesome. Been through tons of rolls and do all my inside 90's with it.Never had one pop and finishes way faster then paper tape. 



mld said:


> Perfect 90 is a paper face product, very similar to zoomaflex from Nocoat.


Yup . It has a composite strip inside like the no coat too but top is all paper faced with diamond punched edges which makes the mud hold great. Its also not super stiff when used right. I fold it then fold it back and fold it again which breaks the stiffness .


----------

